# "lethal" yellow mouse



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

One of my two new mousey babies, D'or (of gold in French, also a play on the idea of a "door" mouse) is definitely what's considered a "lethal" yellow--very, very dark and strong yellow coat. I keep reading things about how this gene has various health problems attached to it and mice with the gene usually need special diets because they are prone to obesity and have messed up insulin production, but I can't find anything to tell me what exactly the diet she needs to be on would consist of. Does anyone know? What foods are safe for her? Is there a premade diet she should be eating or do I need to mix my own?


----------



## Korra (Dec 11, 2011)

Are you sure she is not recessive yellow. Lethal yellows are fairly uncommon due to the fact they they only exist as heterozygotes. The homozygote dies in utero.


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

Well that's good to know! When I was looking it up to figure out what color she might be every place I was looking called her color "lethal" yellow. How do you tell the difference?


----------



## Korra (Dec 11, 2011)

http://www.thefunmouse.com/varieties/selfcolors.cfm#RY


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

Yeah, this is what I had been looking at. here's a picture or two of her from when I was in the car with her yesterday.
View attachment 33489
View attachment 33497


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

OOOH I SEE! I just re-read it. For some reason I thought her having red eyes meant she had to be lethal, but it looks like recessive yellows can have red eyes too.


----------



## Korra (Dec 11, 2011)

Yes there really is no way to tell them apart rather than to know the lines of the parents or to breed them. The yellow can range widely in both. She looks fairly mature and in good health so I am going to bet you have an RY


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

YAY! I am so happy to hear that! Thank you for letting me know!


----------



## 3 ratties (Apr 6, 2013)

whoa a yellow mouse! She is so cute and cool looking! i didnt even know there were yellow mice LOL!


----------



## Kyleee Dupper (May 8, 2013)

She looks just like my mouse (yellow one) is that wat the color is called???

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kyleee Dupper (May 8, 2013)

Can u do check out my post it is under what color is my mouse in this forum thnx

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

